# Calling out FL. Spearfishermen!



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

First of all, its not my intention to offend the Florida divers, but I do have a few questions.

1.) Are any Florida divers planning on diving the upcoming Alabama Open Spearfishing Rodeo that is scheduled for this Friday, Saturday and Sunday? Being it's the only scheduled tournament in our region I figured you guys would jump on it. 

2.) What happened to the Guns N Hoses tournament?

3.) Why is your so called Snapper Shootout scheduled for the same Saturday during the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo. I'm sure you are aware this is the largest fishing rodeo in the country, and I'm sure it will hurt your attendance. Was this scheduled during the same weekend to elimnate your AL. competition? 

4.) What in the WORLD is up with your 30 mile boundary during your Snapper Shootout? I personally think that is ridiculous! If we are willing to drive to Pensacola to weight fish then what is the problem? I'm assuming this has something to do with the larger Red Snapper population being located in AL. waters. You can dive over here also.

If you get the chance please defend your honor. You can only hide from Alabama for so long. Don't forget the Crimson Tide is coming to your house this year! 

R. Smith
Mobile Rig Divers


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

To be honest, the upcoming tournaments are too lame for many of us to participate in. Since we are currently shooting trophy snapper every weekend, and the season is so short, it does not make sense for us to waste time participating in tournaments that have so many limitations.

However, good luck to you and your team!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

First of all, its not my intention to offend the Florida divers, but I do have a few questions.

1.) Are any Florida divers planning on diving the upcoming Alabama Open Spearfishing Rodeo that is scheduled for this Friday, Saturday and Sunday? Being it's the only scheduled tournament in our region I figured you guys would jump on it. 

2.) What happened to the Guns N Hoses tournament? 

3.) Why is your so called Snapper Shootout scheduled for the same Saturday during the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo. I'm sure you are aware this is the largest fishing rodeo in the country, and I'm sure it will hurt your attendance. Was this scheduled during the same weekend to elimnate your AL. competition? 

The Shootout is next weekend. It was rescheduled so that all of the Alabama folks wouldn't have an excuse this year. 

4.) What in the WORLD is up with your 30 mile boundary during your Snapper Shootout? I personally think that is ridiculous! If we are willing to drive to Pensacola to weight fish then what is the problem? I'm assuming this has something to do with the larger Red Snapper population being located in AL. waters. You can dive over here also.

We always knew that you guys "weight" your fish. Here in Florida we don't have to add weight.

If you get the chance please defend your honor. You can only hide from Alabama for so long. Don't forget the Crimson Tide is coming to your house this year! 

R. Smith
Mobile Rig Divers


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

right now we have a missing spearfishing person. too hell with the pokes in the eyes.


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

*Bloke*

Instead of typing on this forum at 0155 on Saturday morning you should have been sending me a text and letting me know you were not going diving in about 3 hours! An email would have worked also. I do have a smartphone. 

MRD for Life!


----------

